# Can you relate to Froome?I



## bikeman66 (27 Jul 2015)

Fantastic victory for Chris Froome and Team Sky, in what I consider the best Tour de France I can remember. So I consider it a bit of a shame that the media keep plugging away with telling us that the British public can't relate to him, or that he hasn't got the same appeal as Sir Bradley Wiggins.

Personally, I have total admiration and respect for Froome and all that he has achieved, backed, of course, by a fantastic team. His athletic prowess and work ethic stand alone, and I always enjoyed listening to his measured, calm and straight answers during post-stage interviews.

I guess Wiggins is always going to be the bigger star, as the first Briton to win the Tour, and for his exploits during the Olympics, but his self-centred arrogant attitude (which may be a necessary part of his make up to achieve his undoubted successes I guess) really grate with me.

If Froome really doesn't connect with the public just because he possibly comes across as slightly reserved when being interviewed then that is a real shame, because he's every bit as capable as any other Brit in the saddle.......and he's our first multiple Tour winner.

Okay he lives in Monaco, but that is as much to do with access to training environments as anything else, but when all is said and done, Froome is just as British as Sir Brad.

I don't dislike Wiggins, but I just hope Chris Froome gets the deserved recognition for his absolutely outstanding achievements.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2015)

But isn't Wiggin's the only Briton to win the TDF, Froome is Kenyan sailing under a flag of convenience


----------



## bikeman66 (27 Jul 2015)

Phaeton said:


> But isn't Wiggin's the only Briton to win the TDF, Froome is Kenyan sailing under a flag of convenience


Well, Wiggins was born in Belgium to an Australian father, whereas at least Froome has an English father, so not much in it I would say!


----------



## bikeman66 (27 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3822558, member: 259"]He's better. He's won it twice.
it's to do with tax.[/QUOTE]
I wasn't going to bring the tax issue up, mainly because that would be another negative for Froome to be battered for, whereas most Brits would be perfectly happy for Jenson Button to live there for the same reason.


----------



## discominer (27 Jul 2015)

I only recently finished his (sort of auto-)biography, written by (well known pro-doper) David Walsh, and I warmed to Froome. I also read Wiggo's book and didn't.


----------



## bikeman66 (27 Jul 2015)

discominer said:


> I only recently finished his (sort of auto-)biography, written by (well known pro-doper) David Walsh, and I warmed to Froome. I also read Wiggo's book and didn't.


Based on his recent exploits, I had decided to buy Froome's autobiography, but it may be worth waiting a few weeks, as I'm sure it will be suitably updated soon.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Jul 2015)

I would've thought keen cyclists could relate to Froome's endeavours better than non-cyclists. That said, knowledge of the professional sport brings with it so much history and baggage that it can colour one's view.

On a broader note I think The Great British Public™ like their sporting heroes to have a bit of an edge and be somewhat anti-establishment. It's why Ronnie O'Sullivan has a bigger following than Shaun Murphy or why folk in the street prefer Freddie Flintoff and Beefy Botham to Ian Bell and Mike Brearley. Success and talent gets you so far. After that it's about appearing ordinary and yet extraordinary, or seemingly indestructible whilst teetering on the verge of self-destruction.

No one knows or has seen enough of Froome. He's extremely good at his job, one of the best in the world, but that seems to be not enough to truly endear a sportsman* to the public.


*I used that word purposely. I suspect it's different for sportswomen.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Yeah but Wiggins lives in Lancashire, something I am given to understand from @vernon no one does if they don't have to.




That's because he talks utter '#@!! most of the time!


----------



## Spoked Wheels (28 Jul 2015)

Phaeton said:


> But isn't Wiggin's the only Briton to win the TDF, Froome is Kenyan sailing under a flag of convenience



Mo Farah is from Somalia. It makes no difference to me, the guy represents GB and I can see how proud he is doing so.

Froome, as far as I'm concerned represents this country and does it very well. He is a gentleman and doesn't do anything to make the public think he should not represent this country.

Not everyone lives in another country for convenience. I had no saying in where I came to this world but it's my decision where I want to die and be buried.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jul 2015)




----------



## Globalti (28 Jul 2015)

Actually I think Froome is quite African in his character; bear in mind that his most formative years were in poor rural Kenya followed by a public school in South Africa. He would have the shy reserve of the black African and the controlled manner of a boy at a posh Protestant school in an Afrikaaner city.

If he didn't kick against his religious schooling Froome would be quite religious. Even if he is, unlike many Africans he doesn't invoke the will of God at every turn of the way.


----------



## Dan B (28 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> I wasn't going to bring the tax issue up, mainly because that would be another negative for Froome to be battered for, whereas most Brits would be perfectly happy for Jenson Button to live there for the same reason.


Personally I'd be perfectly happy for Jenson Button to live on Charon if that's where he wanted to live, just as long as he understands his voice on UK domestic issues is irrelevant


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jul 2015)

I don't warm to any of 'em. They are all dopers more than a little odd. But I suspect that goes with the territory of competing for a podium place in the TdeF.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Jul 2015)

It's because he sounds foreign. If you sound foreign in some people's view you are. Wiggo sounds British.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2015)

If we reversed the question - can he relate to us - the answers might look different. Froome, though he rode a perfect TdF, seems to me to be a kind of British that is completely remote from my experience. Wiggins at least has a bit of regional accent, did grow up riding the streets of London, and has a very British kind of humour. In other words, he's marked by the same kind of things that have marked me. Geraint Thomas was my ''hero'' of the tour and I warmed to him far more than I have ever warmed to Froome. City born, regional accent, great humour, and digs deeper than your average Welsh pitman.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jul 2015)

When I'm struggling along, dipping my head at my stem I think 'this must be what Froome feels like, only 20mph faster, maybe I should stick my elbows out...'

It's a special thing to get a sportsperson who is both at the pinnacle of what they do, but also friendly and empathic. The requirement for the first doesn't share any real need for the second in most sports. We've kind of come round to Froome, he's smiling a bit more and seems to be happier in general, probably because it's not his first tour victory. As for 'can he relate to us'? I doubt any of the top flight lot from any sport can. Like any other celebrity they are cocooned in to a life that is nothing like the one the majority of us live. Regional accent or no.


----------



## Globalti (28 Jul 2015)

I do think he looks like ET.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> When I'm struggling along, dipping my head at my stem I think 'this must be what Froome feels like, only 20mph faster, maybe I should stick my elbows out...'
> 
> It's a special thing to get a sportsperson who is both at the pinnacle of what they do, but also friendly and empathic. The requirement for the first doesn't share any real need for the second in most sports. We've kind of come round to Froome, he's smiling a bit more and seems to be happier in general, probably because it's not his first tour victory. As for 'can he relate to us'? I doubt any of the top flight lot from any sport can. Like any other celebrity they are cocooned in to a life that is nothing like the one the majority of us live. Regional accent or no.


To my way of thinking, relating is a reciprocal activity. And, as a person grown up in a land of cities, accents - and reknowned for its often black, deadpan humour - these are things that I can recognise in BF and GT. This seems to help the ''warming to'' bit.

Also, I've started making an effort to tuck my elbows in because it looks so wrong...


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Give the guy a break. 

I am sure i heard on a documentary on the TV the other day that ITV4 did that he was born in Gloucestershire and his mum moved to Kenya after her divorce.

Whatever he represents GB and may not of been the first to win the TdF or be a sparkly TV celeb but the man has won it twice.

Good on you Chris, chuffed you represent GB


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jul 2015)

I live in the UK and have never paid a penny in tax to the Irish government. However, being an Irish citizen when I win the Tour de France I still expect to be voted Ireland's sports personality of the year.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I would've thought keen cyclists could relate to Froome's endeavours better than non-cyclists. That said, knowledge of the professional sport brings with it so much history and baggage that it can colour one's view.
> 
> On a broader note I think The Great British Public™ like their sporting heroes to have a bit of an edge and be somewhat anti-establishment. It's why Ronnie O'Sullivan has a bigger following than Shaun Murphy or why folk in the street prefer Freddie Flintoff and Beefy Botham to Ian Bell and Mike Brearley. Success and talent gets you so far. After that it's about appearing ordinary and yet extraordinary, or seemingly indestructible whilst teetering on the verge of self-destruction.
> 
> ...


/\/\ this. Wiggo, whilst flawed, has charisma that appeals to most. Purist riders appreciate Froome more...but how many of them are there.

I am the perfect candidate to answer this as I know nothing about either, other than what I have seen on TDF interviews, Wiggo wins hands down as a personality with a rebellious streak which without doubt appeals to my desire to associate myself with an edgy, up front and slightly eccentric national image.

Froome would make a perfect German.

I am not German.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Jul 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Mo Farah is from Somalia. It makes no difference to me, the guy represents GB and I can see how proud he is doing so.
> 
> Froome, as far as I'm concerned represents this country and does it very well. He is a gentleman and doesn't do anything to make the public think he should not represent this country.
> 
> Not everyone lives in another country for convenience. I had no saying in where I came to this world but it's my decision where I want to die and be buried.



Difference between Mo Farah and Froome is that Mo came to the UK as a small boy to escape Somalia, then found he could run a bit, then became a top athlete. Froome took UK nationality when he was already a very promising cyclist in order to reach the top level.

I think, given the opportunity, I'd rather go for a drink with Froome than Wiggins.


----------



## Globalti (28 Jul 2015)

For me the archetypal road cyclist is taciturn anyway; road cycling is like mountaineering, mostly a solitary activity not a team sport and in my mind the professional roadie is a rather grim individualist not a flamboyant party animal like a footballer or rugby player.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wiggins at least has a bit of regional accent, did grow up riding the streets of London, and has a very British kind of humour.


Ugh. He's a caricature. His raffle joke on the podium during his win (for example) grated on me as disrespectful; reminding me of people I've known who'd sooner be "hilarious" than consider their surroundings and other people.

An amazing talent, but his post 2012 persona really irks me. YMMV, naturally.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3822975, member: 259"]Mo Farah is a diamond geezer and I'm sure he'd be a lot more interesting than either of them. And he wouldn't waffle on about the frigging Style Council either.[/QUOTE]

Sorry, typo. Froome rather than Wiggins. Farah? Certainly. Although I'd probably do the horrible star-struck thing and tell him that I screamed my lungs out at him during the 2012 Olympics 5,000m race. Idiot went far too early. He had done enough training for the event, but I certainly hadn't.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2015)

British Public like their sporting heroes to be supremely talented but otherwise just like them. So the likes of Botham, Flintoff, Gascoigne, Best, O'Sullivan etc etc. Not Gower, Strauss, Lineker, Davis, Hendry
So whilst Wiggins is undoubtedly a knob of the highest order he chimes with the "man of the people" persona he's worked so hard to develop. Froome looks, sounds and acts like an alien so will never be taken to our hearts in the same way


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2015)

Yes i can relate to Froome as we're the same height and with him being a stone lighter than me he makes me feel i'm not too slim!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2015)

First British TdF winner? First two time winner? Olympic gold medallist? World road champ? British road champ umpteen times? Look no further than Nicole Cooke. 

Don't mess around with a guy with comedy sideburns, and a guy who claims to be British but has never even lived here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> First British TdF winner? First two time winner? Olympic gold medallist? World road champ? British road champ umpteen times? Look no further than Nicole Cooke.
> 
> .



Don't forget she holds the record for climbing Star Delph!
http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...c_cycling_champion_was_discovered_in_Rishton/


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> British Public like their sporting heroes to be supremely talented but otherwise just like them. So the likes of Botham, Flintoff, Gascoigne, Best, O'Sullivan etc etc. Not Gower, Strauss, Lineker, Davis, Hendry


OTOH, maybe the media finds it easier to sell personalities with some obvious man of the people "hook" than they do the more thoughtful types, and the popularity becomes self reinforcing.


----------



## Lemond (28 Jul 2015)

I don't think Froome is interested in being a celebrity or hogging the spotlight. He comes across, IMHO, as a very quiet, dedicated and humble guy, who just loves to ride his bike. I'd say Wiggins is no less dedicated, but he seems more at ease dealing with the media; he knows what they thrive on and seems more comfortable and happy to give them a joke or decent quote.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

Lemond said:


> I don't think Froome is interested in being a celebrity or hogging the spotlight. He comes across, IMHO, as a very quiet, dedicated and humble guy, who just loves to ride his bike. I'd say Wiggins is no less dedicated, but he seems more at ease dealing with the media; he knows what they thrive on and seems more comfortable and happy to give them a joke or decent quote.


+1

Wiggo's an extrovert, as is G, which is why they come across as so likeable. I'm not saying that Froome's an introvert but he comes across as more of a closed book. FWIW, I like them both - or as much as you can like anyone you've never met - and don't care which one is the better cyclist. Wiggo wouldn't have won without Froome, Froome wouldn't have won without Porte, G etc, and that my friends, is why we have teams rather than individuals.

Bring on 2016.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jul 2015)

Lemond said:


> I don't think Froome is interested in being a celebrity or hogging the spotlight. He comes across, IMHO, as a very quiet, dedicated and humble guy, who just loves to ride his bike. I'd say Wiggins is no less dedicated, but he seems more at ease dealing with the media; he knows what they thrive on and seems more comfortable and happy to give them a joke or decent quote.


I'm not sure it's a more at ease thing, by all accounts the reaction to his 2012 win took him by surprise. Initially I couldn't believe that, but then who outside of cycling fans gave a fig about his third place a couple of years earlier? Most people lauding him in 2012 (and I can count me in that group, I'm only recently returned to cycling) had no idea what else he'd done with the Tour.

You can see from some of the dodgy stuff he's done in the limelight since 2012 that he isn't really right for it and he allegedly really wants the quiet life most of the time which isn't really an option for him anymore. For me he has a huge a potential to end up as one of sports unfortunate cast offs if he isn't careful (ala George Best, Gazza, his dad...).


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Wiggo wouldn't have won without Froome, Froome wouldn't have won without Porte, G etc, and that my friends, is why we have teams rather than individuals.


Thank goodness for that - watching 21 TdF time trials spread over 3 weeks would be too much to bear!


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Thank goodness for that - watching 21 TdF time trials spread over 3 weeks would be too much to bear!


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3822558, member: 259"]He's better. He's won it twice.
it's to do with tax.[/QUOTE]

He moved there before he started earning good money, or even knew he may start earning good money.


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Give the guy a break.
> 
> I am sure i heard on a documentary on the TV the other day that ITV4 did that he was born in Gloucestershire and his mum moved to Kenya after her divorce.
> 
> ...



ITV4 seems t have it different from his book then.


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2015)

Mo Farah went to the same school as I did


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

There is one selfless act that wiggo did, that froome would never consider and thats put himself at the head of the race on the champs elyesse to lead out a sprint train, knowing that a huge crash could stop him from finishing and winning the tdf.....wiggo did that, for his friend cavendish


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> There is one selfless act that wiggo did, that froome would never consider and thats put himself at the head of the race on the champs elyesse to lead out a sprint training, knowing that a huge crash could stop him from finishing and winning the tdf.....wiggo did that, for his friend cavendish


The only thing that topped that was the sight of the guy wearing the World Champion jersey going back to the team car and riding back up the peloton with the aforementioned rainbow jersey stuffed full of water bottles. No job too small and all that.


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> There is one selfless act that wiggo did, that froome would never consider and thats put himself at the head of the race on the champs elyesse to lead out a sprint train, knowing that a huge crash could stop him from finishing and winning the tdf.....wiggo did that, for his friend cavendish



Was that not in the final 3k? I could be mistaken of course.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Was that not in the final 3k? I could be mistaken of course.


It was, but if wiggo had crashed, broke his leg and not been able to get over the finish then its end of tdf, as you still have to finish to be declared the winner


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jul 2015)

I've followed cycling since Tom Simpson was World Champion and for almost all of that time all Britain could hope for was the odd TdF stage win and someone borrowing the yellow jersey for a day or two courtesy of the prologue. Now we have three winners in four years and we're bitching about their perceived personalities.

Give me strength.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> It was, but if wiggo had crashed, broke his leg and not been able to get over the finish then its end of tdf, as you still have to finish to be declared the winner


You get the same time as the group you were with if you crash in the last 3k so he would still have won the GC.


----------



## gavintc (28 Jul 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> You get the same time as the group you were with if you crash in the last 3k so he would still have won the GC.


I still think you need to cross the line with your bike.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> You get the same time as the group you were with if you crash in the last 3k so he would still have won the GC.


Not if he didnt finish the race - you still have to cross the finish line

Just like tony martin had too with his broken collar bone, why do you think he got on his bike while busted up like he was.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2015)

gavintc said:


> I still think you need to cross the line with your bike.





jowwy said:


> Not if he didnt finish the race - you still have to cross the finish line
> 
> Just like tony martin had too with his broken collar bone, why do you think he got on his bike while busted up like he was.


I thought the same, but I just checked the UCI rules ...

*Finish*
*2.6.027 *In the case of a duly noted fall, puncture or mechanical incident in the last three kilometers of a
road race stage, the rider or riders involved shall be credited with the time of the rider or riders in
whose company they were riding at the moment of the accident. His or their placing shall be deter
mined by the order in which he or they actually cross the finishing line.

If, as the result of a duly noted fall in the last three kilometers, a rider cannot cross the finishing line, he
shall be placed last in the stage and credited with the time of the rider or riders in whose company he
was riding at the time of the accident.

So, no - you do _*not*_ have to finish the stage!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> So, no - you do _*not*_ have to finish the stage!


And if you did your team mates would drag you across, even if you were dead.


----------



## gavintc (28 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I thought the same, but I just checked the UCI rules ...
> 
> *Finish
> 2.6.027 *In the case of a duly noted fall, puncture or mechanical incident in the last three kilometers of a
> ...




Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2015)

It is quite interesting looking through THE RULES.

I just found this, which explains the disqualification in a recent race for taking a wheel from a rider from another team. (I can't remember which race it was, but I think they were both Aussies ...)

Note - it also suggests that dragging a dead teammate across the finish line would not be allowed, but they seemed to turn a blind eye to it with Tony Martin.

*Rights and duties of riders*
*2.3.012 *All riders may render each other such minor services as lending or exchanging food, drink, spanners
or accessories.

The lending or exchanging of tubular tyres or bicycles and waiting for a rider who has been dropped
or involved in an accident shall be permitted only amongst riders of the same team.

The pushing of one rider by another shall in all cases be forbidden, on pain of disqualification.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2015)

Ok, he wasn't dead - just very battered!


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I thought the same, but I just checked the UCI rules ...
> 
> *Finish
> 2.6.027 *In the case of a duly noted fall, puncture or mechanical incident in the last three kilometers of a
> ...


Seems not even tv commentators know the rules then


----------



## Citius (28 Jul 2015)

A lot of people here seem to know an awful lot about Froome, all of a sudden. Including imagined, hypothetical stuff that he might or might not do. To55ers. 

So much for being a 'sky fan boy' eh....


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It is quite interesting looking through THE RULES.
> 
> *Rights and duties of riders
> 2.3.012 *All riders may render each other such minor services as lending or exchanging food, drink, spanners
> or accessories.



Weren't two of them fined when one gave another a gel?

Perhaps, wait for it, it's different for gels.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Weren't two of them fined when one gave another a gel?
> 
> Perhaps, wait for it, it's different for gels.



IIRC Froome and Porte in 2013 when Froome first won the tour. They got time penalties, but it was because they were in the last 10 or 20km of the stage and Porte went back to the team car for the gel. Depending on the stage you aren't allowed to get food or drink from the team car in the last 10km (for mountain stages I think) or 20km (for all other stages)


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I thought the same, but I just checked the UCI rules ...
> 
> *Finish
> 2.6.027 *In the case of a duly noted fall, puncture or mechanical incident in the last three kilometers of a
> ...


Yeah, well, you can prove anything with *facts*.


----------



## Citius (28 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> British Public like their sporting heroes to be supremely talented but otherwise just like them. So the likes of Botham, Flintoff, Gascoigne, Best, O'Sullivan etc etc. Not Gower, Strauss, Lineker, Davis, Hendry
> So whilst Wiggins is undoubtedly a knob of the highest order he chimes with the "man of the people" persona he's worked so hard to develop. Froome looks, sounds and acts like an alien so will never be taken to our hearts in the same way



^^ This, basically. Which is why you get all the chumps claiming that he's not a 'real' Brit and would never do the kind of stuff that Wiggo did. Well, that's true - Froome can win in the mountains *and* on the flat.


----------



## Herbie (28 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Fantastic victory for Chris Froome and Team Sky, in what I consider the best Tour de France I can remember. So I consider it a bit of a shame that the media keep plugging away with telling us that the British public can't relate to him, or that he hasn't got the same appeal as Sir Bradley Wiggins.
> 
> Personally, I have total admiration and respect for Froome and all that he has achieved, backed, of course, by a fantastic team. His athletic prowess and work ethic stand alone, and I always enjoyed listening to his measured, calm and straight answers during post-stage interviews.
> 
> ...




I'm in awe of Chris Froome....i reckon he and Chris Hoy are the nicest chaps in cycling/sport ....they can to tea at mines anytime


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

Strange that as im pretty sure wiggins climbed mountains on his way a tdf win in 2012 or did he go up by helicopter and wait at the top???? He also climbed during his TOB win, his tour of califfornia win, his paris - nice win, his dauphine win


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Give the guy a break.
> 
> I am sure i heard on a documentary on the TV the other day that ITV4 did that he was born in Gloucestershire and his mum moved to Kenya after her divorce.
> 
> ...


*Christopher "Chris" Froome* (born 20 May 1985) is a Kenyan-born Britishprofessional road racing cyclist riding for UCI ProTeamTeam Sky. He is seen as one of the most successful riders of the recent era.[4][5] Brought up in Kenya and South Africa


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jul 2015)

FFS, who cares where he's from.

It's where he's at that matters.

#1 cyclist in the world


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> FFS, who cares where he's from.
> 
> It's where he's at that matters.
> 
> #1 cyclist in the world


Number 2 according to this list 
1 Alejandro Valverde Belmonte 25-Apr-1980 Movistar Spain 2405
2 Christopher Froome 20-May-1985 Sky Great Britain 2301
3 Alberto Contador Velasco 06-Dec-1982 Tinkoff Spain 2112
4 John Degenkolb 07-Jan-1989 Giant Germany 1686
5 Alexander Kristoff 05-Jul-1987 Katusha Norway 1683

http://www.cyclingranking.com/Rankings/CurrentYear.aspx


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Number 2 according to this list
> 1 Alejandro Valverde Belmonte 25-Apr-1980 Movistar Spain 2405
> 2 Christopher Froome 20-May-1985 Sky Great Britain 2301
> 3 Alberto Contador Velasco 06-Dec-1982 Tinkoff Spain 2112
> ...



That's a self-gratifying. Sorry ranking

He mullered Valpiti.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> That's a self-gratifying. Sorry ranking
> 
> He mullered Valpiti.


Still says hes number 2 in the world........just saying like


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jul 2015)

anyway..looky looky I said a norty word and it got past the filters


----------



## bikeman66 (28 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> There is one selfless act that wiggo did, that froome would never consider and thats put himself at the head of the race on the champs elyesse to lead out a sprint train, knowing that a huge crash could stop him from finishing and winning the tdf.....wiggo did that, for his friend cavendish


To be fair, with Wiggins' track history, he would be more capable of leading out a sprint than a cyclist of Froomes make-up anyway.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2015)

To be honest im more of a team sky fan than a froome fan.......im glad team sky put a strong team together to win back the yellow jersey, cause without that strong team, it wouldnt have happened

Big shout outs to stannard and rowe, who put in huge amounts of time pulling the peleton along in the winds, so they sky climbers could do their jobs in the mountains


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

Newsflash - nobody wins GC without a team. This is what happens when you get all your cycling knowledge from watching ITV4 highlights.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> I'm in awe of Chris Froome....i reckon he and Chris Hoy are the nicest chaps in cycling/sport ....they can to tea at mines anytime


*Cough* Boardman *Cough*


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Newsflash - nobody wins GC without a team. This is what happens when you get all your cycling knowledge from watching ITV4 highlights.


Easy there Tiger. Not everyone emerges into fandom with a head full of cycling knowledge.


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Easy there Tiger. Not everyone emerges into fandom with a head full of cycling knowledge.



Which makes the 'anti-Froome' comments from some on here even more infuriating and ignorant....


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Maybe so but responding as you have ain't going to help anything.



This is a forum for posting opinions - not a self-help group. Anyway, I'll leave you to it.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Anyway, I'll leave you to it.


If only....


----------



## Phill Stevenson (29 Jul 2015)

I really like Bradley and his slightly sardonic out look on life. He does seem quite abrupt when he is being interviewed but definitely a nice person if a little cocky. Never really understood Chris because he keeps so much of his small personality under wraps. The bio on him that was on TV last year revealed almost nothing but there were a few moments this year (probably due to so much more TV coverage on him) during the Dauphine and during the Tour that showed him _actually_ smiling/laughing. Also a moment of anger/frustration (not sure if anyone else saw the live broadcast on ITV) when he got in after Nibali attacked when Chris was down. He was shuffled away and afterwards he was back to poker face. Maybe not quite so much a character as Bradley but both exceptional riders and amazing to watch. 
I read through the Team Sky bios of everyone during the Tour, interestingly (or not) quite a lot of the team mentioned Bradley as their favourite person because of his impressions. Wonder if Chris' are any good ^^


----------



## swansonj (29 Jul 2015)

Phill Stevenson said:


> I really like Bradley and his slightly sardonic out look on life. He does seem quite abrupt when he is being interviewed but definitely a nice person if a little cocky.


Me too. I was slightly surprised by the allusions earlier in this thread to Bradley having a flawed personality, and, if I had been feeling braver, I might have asked for more details.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

You mean stuff like this? Sir Bradley Wiggins Apologises After Crude Sex Act Joke. I don't think there were many of these type things (maybe 3 or 4) but all things considered I think it hints at potential issues. Or he is just 'one of the lads' and it's banter.


----------



## Phill Stevenson (29 Jul 2015)

swansonj said:


> Me too. I was slightly surprised by the allusions earlier in this thread to Bradley having a flawed personality, and, if I had been feeling braver, I might have asked for more details.



There might be this perception that a cyclist is a TV personality, normally I've seen it as quite the opposite. On the rare occasion in sport you'll have a blessed individual such as Andy Murray who can both play at the top level and deliver in the interviews. I prefer to see these individuals who break themselves to reach the top level and some how struggle to interview. Gives viewers a glimpse into the mind of what this winners at the top end of sport really thinks!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

Phill Stevenson said:


> There might be this perception that a cyclist is a TV personality, normally I've seen it as quite the opposite. On the rare occasion in sport you'll have a blessed individual such as Andy Murray who can both play at the top level and deliver in the interviews. I prefer to see these individuals who break themselves to reach the top level and some how struggle to interview. Gives viewers a glimpse into the mind of what this winners at the top end of sport really thinks!


Hasn't Murray had training in media now though? I seem to recall at the beginning of his career he was a belligerent git who was generally monosyllabic when the microphone got close to him.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Hasn't Murray had training in media now though? I seem to recall at the beginning of his career he was a belligerent git who was generally monosyllabic when the microphone got close to him.


That's my recollection too, although I admit to following Tennis about as much as I follow Association Football, so could well be wrong. I will secure my monocle with stronger glue, in case I am forcefully corrected.

It seemed rather a shame that people weren't happy for him just to be a very competent Tennis player, in some ways.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Jul 2015)

Murray was pretty dour, coming from a family of dour Scots I never had an issue with it and in some ways understand why people are like this, although it is quite often misinterpreted as arrogance when it isn't, but nowadays everyone in the public eye is expected to be polished in front of the camera despite it being irrelevant to how they perform in their chosen arena. When they don't they get vilified in the press. As said it is a shame people can't just be liked for performing well.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jul 2015)

The trouble now is that so many people are brought up believing the stupid "Celebrity Culture" we have foisted on us is real. When they see Cheryl and Simon or whoever carefully repeating what ever it is their PR team has instructed them to say they think it is all for real. When they come across sportsmen like Hamilton, Murray, Froome or Wiggins who speak off the cuff like the rest of us they can't comprehend it.

I don't understand how anyone who doesn't know Wiggins can call him a cock like some on here have, they must have led extremely sheltered lives if they think he is anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## F70100 (29 Jul 2015)

I can't relate to anyone who can cycle up a 10% slope at 20mph .


----------



## Lemond (29 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Newsflash - nobody wins GC without a team. This is what happens when you get all your cycling knowledge from watching ITV4 highlights.



Bit harsh.


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

Lemond said:


> Bit harsh.



You're right, it was harsh to single out the Tour highlights. I should have included 'The Cycle Show' as well, which usually followed straight after...


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Jul 2015)

I don't understand all this nonsense about nationality. If someone qualifies to compete for Britain, and considers themselves British, then they're British as far as I'm concerned. Not every Briton can be born and raised in Britain to two British-born parents and four British-born grandparents.

To answer the OP, I'd say I relate more to Wiggins than Froome because Wiggins is a miserable, sarcastic sod and so am I.


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jul 2015)

I come from the generation that had an Empire to run and did my time in Kenya too. 

So, yes.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Newsflash - nobody wins GC without a team. This is what happens when you get all your cycling knowledge from watching ITV4 highlights.


Funny that as i didnt miss a single minute of tour coverage shown on eurosport.........but thats what happens when people make pathetic assumptions of ones tdf knowledge


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Fantastic victory for Chris Froome and Team Sky, in what I consider the best Tour de France I can remember. So I consider it a bit of a shame that the media keep plugging away with telling us that the British public can't relate to him, or that he hasn't got the same appeal as Sir Bradley Wiggins.
> 
> Personally, I have total admiration and respect for Froome and all that he has achieved, backed, of course, by a fantastic team. His athletic prowess and work ethic stand alone, and I always enjoyed listening to his measured, calm and straight answers during post-stage interviews.
> 
> ...


Why do some people think athletes should be nice people?


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Funny that as i didnt miss a single minute of tour coverage shown on eurosport.........but thats what happens when people make pathetic assumptions of ones tdf knowledge



Ah well, if you watched Eurosport - that changes everything.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2015)

Can I relate to Froome, eh? Well, I admire the guy and respect his grit, determination and achievements, but other than riding a bike myself don't relate in the slightest.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Ah well, if you watched Eurosport - that changes everything.


How else do you watch the tour, unless you go there for maybe 1 or 2 stages????


----------



## Citius (30 Jul 2015)

Loads of people watch it on ITV4. I did too. But while watching it on ITV4, I learnt nothing about whether or not Froome would be prepared to do a lead-out for a non-existent Sky sprinter.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Loads of people watch it on ITV4. I did too. But while watching it on ITV4, I learnt nothing about whether or not Froome would be prepared to do a lead-out for a non-existent Sky sprinter.


I didnt learn it from there or eurosport either. Its my personal opinion that he wouldnt.........lump it


----------



## Citius (30 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Its my personal opinion that he wouldnt.........lump it



It's my personal opinion that you are talking out of your ar5e. Lump it.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jul 2015)

I'll wait for you to give a toss.


:-)


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2015)

BrumJim said:


> I think, given the opportunity, I'd rather go for a drink with Froome than Wiggins.



Based on no evidence whatsoever, I reckon could easy have Froome in a Belgian beer-off, but Wiggins might prove more of a handful.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Based on no evidence whatsoever, I reckon could easy have Froome in a Belgian beer-off, but Wiggins might prove more of a handful.


Just to clarify, is this your opinion?


----------



## jowwy (30 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> It's my personal opinion that you are talking out of your ar5e. Lump it.


Well done yet again for making the thread personal - its quite obvious that only your opinion counts and nobody else is allowed to have one. 

You really are wonderfully inspiring chap


----------



## Citius (30 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Well done yet again for making the thread personal - its quite obvious that only your opinion counts and nobody else is allowed to have one.
> 
> You really are wonderfully inspiring chap



Of course you can have an opinion, old chap - it's what the internet was made for. Don't expect me to agree with it though - if I think you or anyone else is talking bollox, I'll say so. Hope that's ok


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Based on no evidence whatsoever, I reckon could easy have Froome in a Belgian beer-off, but Wiggins might prove more of a handful.



I'd be happy to be the lead out man; sink a couple of Duvels and maybe a few Westmalle Dubbels then move swiftly to the back of the bar and let you storm in with all De Molens blazing for the final sprint.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jul 2015)

Back in the day when there were scarcely any British road cyclists I would choose my favourites pretty arbitrarily just because I liked them, nothing to do with nationality. I still do. I'll be darned if I'll be told that I should favour such and such a cyclist just because they are, or claim to be, British.

Froome's a fine rider. Not a favourite of mine, I don't support him or Sky. I don't see why I should.

Now Cav, on the other hand ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now Cav, on the other hand ...



Isle of Man, never mind British, that's not even the same planet.


----------



## bikeman66 (30 Jul 2015)

It's absolutely bloody staggering (but unfortunately not unbelievable) that once again, an original post asking a perfectly reasonable question, which was perhaps intended to spark a topical debate, and to be fair has produced some interesting angles and opinions, should be hijacked by a small minority who just want to slag others off. 

If that is what you want to do, just wait until early September, then go and find the nearest primary school playground, where there will be an abundance of people with a similarly mature way of dealing with life........... I'm sure you'll all get along just fine!

In the meantime, try not to hijack my posts as an opportunity to score cheap points off of each other. To most of you contributors to this thread, thanks for your differing opinions and answers to my post. Enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Citius (30 Jul 2015)

Were you expecting everyone to agree?


----------



## bikeman66 (30 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Were you expecting everyone to agree?


Certainly not, but I didn't imagine people's perceived depth of cycling knowledge, based on how much of the TDF they saw on television would take over the thread. It is unrelated to the original post, but, as usual, provided a platform for certain individuals to start a slanging match.

I didn't put up the original post, because I thought people would agree with me, or because I presumed they should do so. I posted it because it was an issue that was on my mind at the time, it was topical and I was interested to hear the opinions of others. It's what a forum like this is (supposedly) for.


----------



## Citius (30 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Certainly not, but I didn't imagine people's perceived depth of cycling knowledge, based on how much of the TDF they saw on television would take over the thread.



That wasn't the point. The point was certain people making completely baseless claims on someone they clearly know very little about.


----------



## bikeman66 (30 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> That wasn't the point. The point was certain people making completely baseless claims on someone they clearly know very little about.


OK!


----------



## bpsmith (31 Jul 2015)

Bringing this back on topic, I am not a major fan of Froome, but I did warn to him more after seeing a program about him after one of the stages this year. It went into where he came from and how he got where he is. It showed him in a different light than when on the bike.

Admittedly, he is no king of charisma, but wasn't quite so surgical as when on the bike. This is obvious tbh, but we all draw conclusions often solely based on people in a single scenario.

Wiggins on the other hand, whilst and extremely talented rider, came across as a nob on the track and more so in his documentary. Trying too hard to be a rock star!


----------



## rovers1875 (31 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Yeah but Wiggins lives in Lancashire, something I am given to understand from @vernon no one does if they don't have to.




You wouldn't be a "Yorkie" by any chance? Lancashire is gods own county


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2015)

rovers1875 said:


> Lancashire is gods own county


I am not really a believer but if he/she/it exists then he/she/it owns all of them!


----------



## snorri (1 Aug 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Certainly not, but I didn't imagine people's perceived depth of cycling knowledge, based on how much of the TDF they saw on television would take over the thread. .


By posting in the General section of the forum rather than the Cycling Sport section you appeared to be inviting comment from a wider audience than just those with a serious interest or in depth knowledge of the TDF.


----------



## bikeman66 (2 Aug 2015)

snorri said:


> By posting in the General section of the forum rather than the Cycling Sport section you appeared to be inviting comment from a wider audience than just those with a serious interest or in depth knowledge of the TDF.


I was inviting comment from whoever felt they had an angle of the subject for sure. Stupidly, I didn't remember that in forums related to cycle sport you are not allowed to senselessly slag other contributors off on matters unrelated to the original post, but in the general discussions section, you are!................. Or did I just make that up, and in fact, you should be able to post about a subject in any forum without some smart arse turning it into an opportunity to knock lumps out of other contributors?


----------

